# The National Registry



## Fish (Jan 22, 2011)

Is it hard?

I am an EMS educator and towards the end of my classes and I get this question constantly, my answer has always been the same. No! It is a National Standard test, ment to test for entry level potential only. Study, read your book, go to the online testing sites and use the resources, study, study, study and you will most certainly pass. Any student who has ever taken my advice has passed. So, here is a site I always recomend along with reviewing all DOT objectives in your book.

www.emt-national-training.com Everyone I have sent to the direction of this site has passed, I used this site for my Medic and easily passed. It is an awesome resource and I wanted to share if with all of you about to take the NREMT so that you had another option when it came to studying.

When asked is online studying better than the book I say yes depending on what site you use, If you have a good site that is set up just like a NR test and it gives you rationel behind each answer than those are the best studying resources because it gets you used to NR style testing, and if you get a question wrong it will explain to you as to why.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 22, 2011)

NREMT is a sham scam

(Coming from someone who is taking it next Friday and Monday)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2011)

For me it was really hard. For every question there are two possibly correct answers. Everyone else i know also said the test was hard. We all thought we failed. I didnt study for the test because for some reason thats how i usually pass tests. Some of the questions were easy but others were very hard. My test had questions that wernt taught in class. I told my EMT instructor about the questions and he said that those were topics he learned in Medic school.


----------



## 18G (Jan 22, 2011)

> NREMT is a sham scam



Why is it a scam?


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2011)

firefite said:


> For me it was really hard. For every question there are two possibly correct answers. Everyone else i know also said the test was hard. We all thought we failed. I didnt study for the test because for some reason thats how i usually pass tests. Some of the questions were easy but others were very hard. My test had questions that wernt taught in class. I told my EMT instructor about the questions and he said that those were topics he learned in Medic school.



Did they think it was hard when all said and done, or was it just there nerves prior to the test that were getting to them?

Yes, it ask questions that you were not taught in EMTB class, that is why these online resources are great because they ask the same things and prepare you for them.


----------



## EMS49393 (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought it was incredibly easy at the basic and paramedic level.  I passed the first time with no problems and I had the highest score in my graduating class.  

I had tougher exams in high school.  AP Physics, that was a hard final.  NREMT-P, a cake walk.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2011)

Fish said:


> Did they think it was hard when all said and done, or was it just there nerves prior to the test that were getting to them?



Yeah they all thought it was hard after they took the test. some passed and some didnt. The only people i have seen that say it was easy are people on here. Everyone i know personally say it was really hard.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 22, 2011)

18G said:


> Why is it a scam?



Because it is.  I am glad Michigan is dumping it


----------



## reaper (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes a national standard test, that test equal across the board. Such a scam!

Maybe nursing should do away with the NCLEX too. It would have to be a scam.


----------



## 281mustang (Jan 22, 2011)

The NREMT-B was definitely way too easy. I waited 8 months after graduating and didn't do any studying other than for about 30-40 minutes the day of the test and passed with 71 questions. Even during the class itself I just skimmed over the chapters before the tests, in all honesty I _should_ of failed it. I will say though that it's set up in a way that makes it very difficult to feel confident after the test and will have you second guessing yourself until you get the results.

The NREMT is really just a lot of common sense type questions with minimal knowledge required. The only way you're going to fail it is if you're either completely clueless or don't understand what they're looking for/read too much into the questions. 

I can't comment on the NREMT-P as I'm still a student but I doubt it's going to be anything write home about.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2011)

The NR is very important, and it is one miniature step in the right direction to make standards and increase those standards.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2011)

My national test wasn't common sence. How am I supposed to know how much morphine to give a patient? The only thing that an EMT-basic is going to use that involves weight is for activated charcol. I had a  couple of questions asking me ALS skills. My test focused mainly on medical problems. It was asking me to diagnose what was wrong with this patient. I got a question on a certain type of heart rhythm on an EKG and asked what I would do to correct it. CPR or AED werent any of the answer options so I literally had to guess on that one.


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 23, 2011)

My instructor pushed us to use the EMSCAT testing site, it was created by the same people that created the NREMT Computer adaptive testing stuff, we weren't allowed to take our final in class till we passed it, I found the actual test to be similar but a bit harder, but in hindsight I have to agree that the questions are way easy if you know your stuff, but it does make you second guess yourself all afternoon till the results come in...lol


----------



## Fish (Jan 23, 2011)

Tcass100 said:


> My instructor pushed us to use the EMSCAT testing site, it was created by the same people that created the NREMT Computer adaptive testing stuff, we weren't allowed to take our final in class till we passed it, I found the actual test to be similar but a bit harder, but in hindsight I have to agree that the questions are way easy if you know your stuff, but it does make you second guess yourself all afternoon till the results come in...lol



I have never heard of this site, so you say it was helpful then? Do you have a website address so I could check it out? If it is good I want to recomend it to my students


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes the site is https://www.emscat.com/default.aspx not sure but as an instructor you may have to set up the accounts for your students, but my instructor swears by it and claimes he has a 90% 1st try pass rate using it. I did find it very usefull for learning as well as getting used to the computer adaptive testing.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 23, 2011)

Same here Tcass


----------



## Tcass100 (Jan 23, 2011)

Where at in MI hockey?


----------



## Hockey (Jan 23, 2011)

Good ole Genesee County area is where I reside now


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jan 26, 2011)

i didnt find it to be hard, but it did make me use the info i had just learned in class.

that & ob/peds not being my strong point and i think most of the test was OB/peds LOL


----------

